# Top 10 MMA fighters



## ace (Oct 3, 2002)

Finaly an MMA forum ThAnK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUu!!!!!!!!


My top Ten are.
1. Kasushi Sakuraba
2. Ken Shamrock
3. Frank Shamrock
4. Ricco Rodriguez
5. Antonio Rodrego Nogera
6. Renzo Gracie
7. Fabiano Iha
8. Mark Colman
9. Mark Kerr
10. Pat Milatech


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 3, 2002)

Having Ricco and Ken Shamrock ranked ahead of Noguera is a crime.


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 3, 2002)

1. Antonio Rodrigo Noguera
2. Heath Herring
3. Wanderlei Silva
4. Don Frye
5. "Ninja" Rua
6. Dan Henderson
7. Ricardo Arona
8. Murilo Bustamante
9. Chuck Liddell
10. Kazushi Sakuraba


----------



## JDenz (Oct 3, 2002)

1) Nog
2) Bustamante
3) Ricco
4) Silva
5) Ninja
6) ortiz
7) Heath 
8) Chuck L.
9) Sperry
10) Baroni

It is real hard to do it like this we should do it by weight class lol. sorry Primo you are living in the past WIth Ken and Frank both are real good but Frank hasn't fought in a long time, Ken isn't as good as he once was. Renzo is on a downswing, Iha is just about out of the scene, Kerr is not that good anymore and he has lost to heath.  His medical problems turned him from great fighter to average.  I think we might need to add Sapp to this list just cause he is so damn big.


----------



## ace (Oct 3, 2002)

Guy's these are  my personal Favorites.

Nothing Agains Nog.

And when Ken takes home the UFC light Heavy Weight Title
I want a apilogy Jdenz!
LoL 

Im not saying this has to be everyones 
These are mine.
No wars just post Your own.
 :wavey: :wavey: 
P:rimo


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 3, 2002)

My favorites. I am going to have to go all time because some of my picks are a little dated.

Rickson Gracie. 'nuff said
Ken shamrock. Just the total package
Bas Rutten. Same as Ken, the total package
Oleg Taktarov. One of the toughest Competitors ever
Maurice Smith. Made people re-open their eyes to striking
Frank shamrock. I hate him but he is good
Dan Severn. He's the beast
Royce Gracie because he was the first great Champion
Marco Ruas. Tough competior, skilled in all ranges
Mario Sperry. Don't like him but he was successfull

Most of the people on this list could easily be moved up or down a position or two but this is close.

Tony


----------



## JDenz (Oct 3, 2002)

Ya sorry Primo they way you made the thread it seems you were saying they were the top ten fighters.  No way unless Ken comes to the ring in shape it is going to be a war.  I tell you what Ken is going to fight defense just like he did agianst Frye.  The reason is is he doesn't want to be on the bottom with a ground and pounder.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 3, 2002)

I am not a big Tito Ortiz fan. I think he is good, but I don't like how he acts after a match. But I was shocked that only JDenz had him on his list, and at No. 6. Do you guys feel Ortiz is over-rated.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 3, 2002)

IN a word Yes.

Tony


----------



## JDenz (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't think he is overrated he is a good solid fighter.  He is better in a cage though then in a ring.  I put him low on the list only because it is an open weight class question and I was thinking pound for pound best fighters.   I think that silva might beat him and I think Ninja would beat him.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 3, 2002)

My list, are guys that I like to watch fight.
Johil De Oliveria
Pele'
BJ Penn
Vitor Belfort
Wanderlei Silva
Carlos Newton
Frank Shamrock
Mario Sperry
Jean Jacques Machado

Bob :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

I dont think Tito is over rated as a fighter.
He can beat anyone at any given time.

But i think Ken can take him.
If im wrong i will say im wrong but
I stand in suport of Ken Sharock.

Primo


----------



## JDenz (Oct 4, 2002)

All I have to say is they are fighting in a cage.  If ken goes down cause he gets gassed could be bad news for ortiz.  Ken has never really been a finisher by strikes.


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

Wo Wo Wo Wo
 Shamrock vs Lenenger
  Shamrock vs Brian Jonston
   Shamrock vs Alexander Otsuka

All of these fights were ended by strikes.

No They are no Tito 
But Ken can do well with strikes.
:cheers: 
Primo


----------



## JDenz (Oct 4, 2002)

I meant on the feet I will give you Lenenger but he had a gi on.  You know how that goes, he may be my boy but he wasn't to bright to leave the gi on.  Otsuka had alot of damage done on the feet which isn't what I meant.  Ken has got power on the feet and his hands are better but still not on the level.  I think ortiz is going to come out the better striker and ken is going to have the power behind his on the feet.  
    What I meant is Ken has been a guy that would go for submission before striking, Kimo, Severn, Felx Mitchel.  That will cost him agianst a good ADCC grappler tito ortiz.


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

Now lets let people post ther top 10.
:wavey: 
Primo


----------



## Angus (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm not sure who my top 10 would be, but what does ADCC stand for? I've seen it all the time and I know who it refers to, but what does the acronym mean?


----------



## JDenz (Oct 4, 2002)

Abu Dhabi Combat Club.  It is the biggest best highest paid grappling tournament anywhere in the world.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 4, 2002)

Royce gracie or Bob sapi or Matt hues or Nuetion aka iron jaw.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 4, 2002)

Royce's days are down Hughes got bumped off my list only beacuse there are to many weight classes for ten fighters and after two losses to hughes Newton doesn't make my list


----------



## JDenz (Oct 4, 2002)

sapp got HM on my list


----------



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

Bob sap

He is ten fighters in one, Litterly LOL


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 6, 2002)

Tito Ortiz vs.
Mario Sperry
Mark Kerr
Jean Jacques
Igor (I bleed like a stuck pig) Vovchanchyn 
Either Shamrock
All I what to see Tito do is scream and cry like a little school girl. And then maybe do the old grave digger on him:rofl: 
Bob:asian:


----------

